# Does anyone have an LG tv with the new WebOS



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

It was showed off at this last CES and it even won an award for most innovative smart tv. It is quiet an impressive ui for a smart tv and they are not that expensive either. If someone does have one give some info about it.


----------

